# Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm günstig kaufen !



## The Bang (21. März 2013)

Hallo grüße euch ich hab gestern Abend ein sehr günstiges Angebot für das neue Add-on von Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm entdeckt und auch gleich zugegriffen. Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter *****. Gekauft habe ich das Spiel bzw. den Key über ***** innerhalb von 15 min hab ich meinen Schlüssel erhalten bezahlt habe ich über Paypal kosten für das Spiel waren nur ***** &#8364;. 
Also ich bin sehr begeistert das alles so leicht und reibungslos lief hat vielleicht auch jemand anderes von euch so Positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. März 2013)

Thema wurde geschlossen, da erwähnter Anbieter hauptsächlich ein Gold-Seller ist und buffed.de das nicht unterstützt.


----------

